# Massdrop - Mühle Glashütte S.A.R. Rescue Timer - Only 5 Available



## LDoc

Today there was a Mühle Glashütte S.A.R. Rescue Timer drop launched on Massdrop with only 5 units available. It appears they sold out fast at $1300 for a rubber strap and $1350 on a bracelet. A couple weeks ago there was a Mühle Glashütte Teutonia II Kleine Sekunde offer with only 3 units available.

Obviously, Mühle Glashütte is sticking their toe in the water with Massdrop offering low unit volume. Not sure how to feel about this as I think Massdrop diminishes a watch brand, and I am a fan of Mühle Glashütte. However, if they have a Seebataillon GMT on for sub $2000, I will buy it.


----------



## JacobC

LDoc said:


> Today there was a Mühle Glashütte S.A.R. Rescue Timer launched on Massdrop with only 5 units available. It appears they sold out in fast at $1300 for a rubber strap and $1350 on a bracelet. A couple weeks ago there was a Mühle Glashütte Teutonia II Kleine Sekunde offer with only 3 units available.
> 
> Obviously, Mühle Glashütte is sticking their toe in the water with Massdrop offering low unit volume. Not sure how to feel about this as I think Massdrop diminishes a watch brand, and I am a fan of Mühle Glashütte. However, if they have a Seebataillon GMT on for sub $2000, I will buy it.


It CAN be a marketing tool if used correctly. Mühle is completely obscure to all but the WIS crowd. I wouldn't be surprised if this was a test run to see what kind of exposure they received as a result of using Massdrop.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks for the „hint“. I contacted Thilo Mühle who just now is in Denver. Of course this is not a new distribution channel of Mühle Glashütte and it is not even Mühle in Glashütte using Massdrop. Mühle will investigate.


----------



## pdsf

stuffler said:


> Thanks for the „hint". I contacted Thilo Mühle who just now is in Denver. Of course this is not a new distribution channel of Mühle Glashütte and it is not even Mühle in Glashütte using Massdrop. Mühle will investigate.


That's what I thought, as the watches only came with Massdrop's warranty, not the manufacturer's.


----------



## LDoc

stuffler said:


> Thanks for the „hint". I contacted Thilo Mühle who just now is in Denver. Of course this is not a new distribution channel of Mühle Glashütte and it is not even Mühle in Glashütte using Massdrop. Mühle will investigate.


I would like to know if it is one of their ADs doing it. They must be sitting on inventory and desperate. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## StufflerMike

LDoc said:


> I would like to know if it is one of their ADs doing it.


If you really need to know you should email Mühle and ask. I am not going to post anything like that. I just wanted to make sure people know they don't buy from Mühle.


----------



## MoreCowbell

Seems your wish is granted...Massdrop listed the Seebatallion GMT for under $2,000 this morning.


----------



## LDoc

MoreCowbell said:


> Seems your wish is granted...Massdrop listed the Seebatallion GMT for under $2,000 this morning.


Jumped on it and got the last one this morning. Thanks.


----------



## heb

Those 5 must be going pretty slowly. I just got one today (4 Dec 2018). Or at least I hope I did...


----------



## The Dude Hank

heb said:


> Those 5 must be going pretty slowly. I just got one today (4 Dec 2018). Or at least I hope I did...


It's a new drop now. This thread was started for a drop the happened a few weeks back. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nfetterly

The Dude Hank said:


> It's a new drop now. This thread was started for a drop the happened a few weeks back.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


20? on this drop, I'm signed up for it as well


----------



## nfetterly

nfetterly said:


> 20? on this drop, I'm signed up for it as well


Received. Fantastic, photos later...


----------

